# sitting or two point for learning to canter?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been cantering western for ever, but when I went to ride English, I found that starting in the two point or a half seat for the first few strides (or until I felt comfortable enough to sit).

I've never had a lesson or anything, im just giving you my self-taught experience.

See here (I know im not perfect in any way/shape/form)
Just asked for the canter:


Once I sat down:


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I've always been taught to sit the canter, unless I'm jumping and being instructed otherwise. Where I believe having good balance is beneficial, I am also a high supporter of learning to properly sit each gait. You won't be two pointing in a western or dressage saddle. 

As far as my experience goes with jumping, I find it more depends on the horse when you go into your position. With my own horse, it has to be right before the jump, on another horse I used to ride it was just as he was taking off, and the horse I am riding now could really care less, she'd jump it even if you were hanging off her backwards.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As a teen we'd "post" the canter ie: one stride would be seated and the next in two point. It helps one develope the rhythm of the canter. As the horse's hindquarters come underneath it lifts the rider in to two point then relax to sit as the horse's legs stretch out.


----------



## hoofbeatsaremyheartbeats7 (May 16, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> As a teen we'd "post" the canter ie: one stride would be seated and the next in two point.


 that's really cool! I've never heard if anyone doing that before! You must have been really balanced and have a good leg, I feel like a lot of horses would try to drop out of the canter if you did that!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I learned sitting. I have only cantered in 2 point after I jumped a small jump during my first ever jumping lesson.


----------



## hoofbeatsaremyheartbeats7 (May 16, 2013)

QHriderKE did you find it easier to canter in 2point and then when you were comfortable you could sit?


----------



## hoofbeatsaremyheartbeats7 (May 16, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I have only cantered in 2 point after I jumped a small jump during my first ever jumping lesson.


 did you just start jumping!?!?! That is soooo exciting!! I will probably start in the summer I can't wait!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not a jumper. For myself, it was much easier to canter in a *******ized two-point or half seat. MY problem was that I've used that to avoid learning to sit the canter, just as many will use posting to avoid learning to sit a trot. In the last month or so, I've used a western riding style and become much better in sitting a canter and moving relaxed with it - but that technique isn't suitable for a jumper.

Here is a thread that has advice from a jumping perspective:

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/riding-canter-half-seat-120340/


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hoofbeatsaremyheartbeats7 said:


> did you just start jumping!?!?! That is soooo exciting!! I will probably start in the summer I can't wait!


 Yeah I have had one lesson so far! I hope to eventually have some more so it doesn't scare me half to death, lol.

But yeah I felt safer sitting the canter than I did in two point at the walk. Once you get balanced on a horse, you can handle anything, like two point during canter or jumping, etc.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you first start riding in two point your legs are going to object. Hoofbeats, we never questioned what the horses would do, we just expected them to keep cantering. Perhaps that is why they did. We did everything with the horses, as long as they didn't get hurt. We trail rode, jumped, english, western, barrel raced, you name it.


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

i have done a complete lesson in 2 point for cross country over 2 foot jumps just so you have a better position as most of cross country is done is a 2 point or almost 2 point position ps. it kills doing 1 hour lesson in 2 point and the more we sat back down the harder he pushed us


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride western and barrel race, I canter sitting for obvious reasons. 

When I started teaching myself to ride english on a whim, I didn't even know what two point was. I just sat the canter like I always did, and rode with no stirrups a lot. When I took official lessons and learned a little more about jumping, I learned about two point, and while I can't say if it would be easier to learn that way or not...I found it very beneficial to me at the time.

I decided to stick with my barrel horses, but that does bring up a good point on learning.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never tried two pointing in the canter, but I find that sitting helps me keep my balance and get into the rhythm a lot.


----------



## hoofbeatsaremyheartbeats7 (May 16, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> When you first start riding in two point your legs are going to object. Hoofbeats, we never questioned what the horses would do, we just expected them to keep cantering. Perhaps that is why they did. We did everything with the horses, as long as they didn't get hurt. We trail rode, jumped, english, western, barrel raced, you name it.


 that sounds so fun! And good for you for expecting the horse to keep cantering! I think I have to work on that!


----------



## hoofbeatsaremyheartbeats7 (May 16, 2013)

Swampy said:


> i have done a complete lesson in 2 point for cross country over 2 foot jumps just so you have a better position as most of cross country is done is a 2 point or almost 2 point position ps. it kills doing 1 hour lesson in 2 point and the more we sat back down the harder he pushed us


 .....:shock:......oh my goodness...that is crazy! Congratulations! Hahaha! I thought I had it bad having to do 3-4 laps of the arena in 2 point a couple times per lesson! I will never think that again!!!! I have always dreamed of doing cross country.....oh dear.....


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

As long as you expect the horse to do something it probably will so make sure your expecting it to behave properally
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

You should learn how to do both. Personally, I prefer to sit deep while cantering because it gives me better control over the horse especially when I am approaching a jump. Of course, there are many reasons to half seat or two point while cantering as well... which is why it's important to learn both! 

Have you asked the instructor when/if you will learn how to sit the canter?


----------



## smelmel (May 28, 2013)

I can see how it would be beneficial to learn to ride the canter in two-point, but in the long run i feel it`s a bad shortcut. One of the hardest beginner riding skills to master is picking up a correct, engaged canter. learning to pick up the right lead and recognize the wrong one all comes from sitting deep and asking, doing it the long and hard way to get the right result. going into two point allows your horse to run up into the canter, not making him engage his hind or collect his energy at all and can lead to your horse learning to bolt. Also cantering in two point gives your horse more leeway to misbehave i.e. buck, and bolt and being a beginner it could end very poorly. i learned to walk trot canter jump and work the bit before i learned what we called a half-seat. A half-seat is used in eventing, which is essentially sitting up off your horses back without resting your hands on their neck, alot like two-point and is used for galloping cross country to make it easier on your horse. But again, you render your seat useless in the half-seat so unless your highly experienced or trust your horse completely i don`t recommend it, i feel it can cause alot of bad habits to develop such as the dreaded permanent hunt seat... you know where you watch a girl in hunter ring who is completely up off her horses back and on his shoulders, which at the time looks pretty, until her horse slams on the breaks and she goes FLYING. not fun i`ll add.


----------

